# Rounding a corner without overshooting



## mark_anderson_us (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Guys

Just getting started with routing and will be making some radiator covers as one of my first projects. I don;t have a bad saw or anything to make a really good template for a curve, but have a circle cutting jig for router (RouterBuddy), so I can get the arc I need. What I'm stuck on is if I'm rounding the corner of a piece without a template, is there an easy way to prevent overshoot, as shown by the blue in the attached diagram?

I'm sure there's a blindingly obvious way to do it. I just can't see it

Regards

Mark


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is your jig clear? Or and does it have an indicator of a center line on it?


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Jan 14, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Is your jig clear? Or and does it have an indicator of a center line on it?


It's not clear. You can see pic here: http://www.parts-express.com/router-buddy-circle-jig--365-270


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

With the jig on but the router off, move the router to where you want to stop and then clamp a stop block down to keep the router from going any farther that way. Do the same for the adjacent side. Also, always cut counter-clockwise around the corner to keep the bit from wanting to pull you past your stop point.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Jan 14, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> With the jig on but the router off, move the router to where you want to stop and then clamp a stop block down to keep the router from going any farther that way. Do the same for the adjacent side. Also, always cut counter-clockwise around the corner to keep the bit from wanting to pull you past your stop point.


Thanks 4DThinker!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When using stops, you have to be careful when contacting them. There may be some erradic movement from the "bumping" against them. Here are layouts for router run directions for both handheld and table.
.


























.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd use the jig to make a radius pattern from plywood or MDF and then use a pattern bit (shank mounted bearing flush cut bit) to make the radius. Make the pattern with enough of a straight run to make sure you get all the way around where you want. It also saves setting up the jig every time. :smile:


----------

